# Duda con el precio de estos componentes?



## juliangp (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola hace rato quiero encargar unos componentes, pero no se exactamente el precio que salen , un tipo me paso $2500, está bien este precio? diganme aproximadamente por favor y un proveedor confiable para hacer envíos al interior ya que acá no puedo hacer nada!!  , debajo dejo la lista, saludos gente!!


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2013)

pero son cosas comunes, de lo que estoy seguro es que $AR 2500 no son ni cerca

mira busca los precios aca http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/

ejemplo el MJ15015 sale $AR 17.02


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Podrá ser 250 $ eso , no 2.500


----------



## juliangp (Abr 6, 2013)

No, me dijo 2500, el chabón es de la plata, acá ta el presupuesto: 

Item áCantidad áC¾digo/parte á Descripci¾n á á á á á á á á Precio Pesos final c/IVA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
á01 á á á10 á á áMJ15015 á á á NPN POWER 15A 120V á á á á á á á32,10 á321,00
á02 á á á10 á á áMJ15016 á á á PNP POWER 15A 120V á á á á á á á54,10 á541,00
á03 á á á20 á á áTIP36C á á á áPNP 25A 100V á á á á á á á á á á 3,40 á 68,00
á04 á á á20 á á áMPSA42 á á á áNPN 300V 0,5A á á á á á á á á á á2,40 á 48,00
á05 á á á20 á á áMPSA92 á á á áPNP 300V 0,5A á á á á á á á á á á2,40 á 48,00
á06 á á á20 á á áTIP41C á á á áNPN 100V 6A á á á á á á á á á á á3,40 á 68,00
á07 á á á20 á á áTIP42C á á á áPNPá100V 6A á á á á á á á á á á á3,40 á 68,00
á08 á á á20 á á á2N5551 á á á áNPN Gen.Purp.Amp. á á á á á á á á3,00 á 60,00
á09 á á á20 á á á2N5401 á á á áPNP Gen.Purp.Amp. á á á á á á á á3,00 á 60,00
á10 á á á20 á á áBC640 á á á á PNP High Current á á á á á á á á 2,40 á 48,00
á11 á á á20 á á áBC639 á á á á NPN Switching Amplifier á á á á á2,40 á 48,00
á12 á á á20 á á áBD139 á á á á NPN Switching Amplifier á á á á á3,40 á 68,00
á13 á á á05 á á áTL074 á á á á Quad JFET Op.Amp. á á á á á á á á5,00 á 25,00
á14 á á á05 á á áLM3915 á á á áDot/Bar Display Driver á á á á á32,00 á160,00
á15 á á 100 á á á10K á á á á á Metal Film 1% á á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á16 á á 100 á á á20K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á17 á á 100 á á á47K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á18 á á 100 á á á11K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á19 á á 100 á á á39K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á20 á á 100 á á á820 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á21 á á 100 á á á120 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á22 á á 100 á á á470 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á23 á á 100 á á á15K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á24 á á 100 á á á 56 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á25 á á 100 á á á22K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á26 á á 100 á á á100 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á27 á á 100 á á á1K5 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á28 á á 100 á á á560 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á29 á á 100 á á á 10 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á30 á á 100 á á 200K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á31 á á 100 á á á 1K á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á32 á á 100 á á á2K2 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á33 á á 100 á á á220 á á á á á Metal Film 1%áá á á á á á á á á á á á á 17,00
á34 á á á05 á á á10K á á á á á Preset MV á á á á á á á á á á á 18,00 á 90,00
á35 á á á05 á á á 1K á á á á á Preset MV á á á á á á á á á á á 18,00 á 90,00
á36 á á á05 á á á 2K á á á á á Preset MVá á á á á á á á á á á á18,00 á 90,00
á37 á á á05 á á 100K á á á á á Preset 1V á á á á á á á á á á á 16,00 á 80,00
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- á
á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á á áTotal á á 2304,00.-


----------



## morta (Abr 6, 2013)

No me extraña los precios, acá en santa fe me cobraron 4 leds blanco alto brillo de 5mm $5.40 cada uno, pero por que soy "cliente" me lo dejaron a $5.

por esa cantidad de cosas seguro te sale mas barato encargarlas en un negocio de capital y pagar la encomienda. te va a salir mas barato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Pero la lista de materiales que pusiste ahora es distinta a la que pusiste en el primer doc !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2013)

Electrónica Liniers *NO* es "Lo mas confiable" para comprar transistores de potencia.


----------



## juliangp (Abr 6, 2013)

Esa lista me pasó, y encima no todos los componentes (ni me dijo lo que no tenía) , sino tengo que vender un riñon jaja, que lugar es el mas confiable para encargar todo de una?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Esa lista me pasó, y encima no todos los componentes, sino tengo que vender un riñon jaja, que lugar es el mas confiable para encargar todo de una?



Enfrente a electrónica Liniers Electrocomponentes es bastante respetable en precio y calidad.
Para transistores de potencia Elko y Rodar, pero en este último debes entregar ambos riñones como parte de pago.


----------



## juliangp (Abr 6, 2013)

osea compro transistores drivers (to220), de señal (to92), resistencias, capacitores y eso, en electrocomponentes y los de potencia en Elko, la cosa es como hago para que me manden todo de una ya que soy del interior (colón bs as) saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

Elko ,son muy careros,
pregunta aquí por tu lista,hacen envíos al interior,tienen productos buenos y economicos ,al menos con su majestad siempre se portaron muy bien ,cuando tuve un problema con un sintonizador me lo cambiaron sin chistar,y eso que estaba soldado los pines,o sea lo coloque,no funciono lo quite y me lo cambiaron, yo siempre compro en esa casa,es el mejor precio que consigo siempre
http://radionakama.com.ar/catalogo/

otra cosa, tienen un chat,solo te piden que pongas una foto tulla y te atienden por el msm ,hay le preguntas todo lo que quieras
esta es la dirección del chat msn para preguntar  r_nakama@hotmail.com  igual esta en la pagina


----------



## juliangp (Abr 6, 2013)

Gracias julien, tienen transistores y resistencias? porque no las he encontrado en la página, o le tengo que mandar el presupuesto via e-mail?  si compras vos tiene que ser confiable... saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

si tiene de todo ,lo que busques en componentes e instrumentos ,


----------



## juliangp (Abr 7, 2013)

En que formato les mando el archivo? saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2013)

ni la menor idea,preguntale a ellos ,mañana lunes


----------



## juliangp (Abr 7, 2013)

Gracias, mañana les preguntaré saludos!


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Abr 18, 2013)

en Córdoba Capital algún lugar confiable?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2013)

acusticaysonidos dijo:


> en Córdoba Capital algún lugar confiable?



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## juliangp (Abr 18, 2013)

Le encargué las cosas a microelectrónica, ojalá resulte todo bien, lo bueno es que podes generar el presupuesto y te contestan rápido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2013)

y que te dijeron en nakama?


----------



## juliangp (Abr 18, 2013)

Los agregué al msn y no me aceptaron, entonces les mandé un correo solicitando que formato de archivo necesitaban para el presupuesto y no contestaron :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2013)

te paso esta data,el encargado de las ventas al interior es pablo lora,con el hable y me aseguro que el precio para el interior es el mismo al del local,
 telefono (011) 4292-0361 hay te atiende cualquier vendedor y le preguntas los precios,a ese numero llamo yo para pedir precio de algún componente y si lo tiene.
 ID 786*3081 (ese la radio me dijo,para hablar,creo que se refiere a nextel) un celular 15-6711-0628 
 y el correo pablo@nakamaelectronica.com.ar , el celular no le pregunte si era de pablo o del negocio,
 me dijo que los mail los levanta rápido,en su tarjeta dice ''asesor de ventas pablo lora''



aqui la tarjeta


----------



## juliangp (Abr 18, 2013)

Buenísimo Julien, esta info habría que agregarla en la witronica no? es info muy util sobre todo para los que vivimos en el interior... saludos y gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2013)

si ,cuando pueda la agrego


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 19, 2013)

Está a 6 cuadras de la estación del tren:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2013)

segun el mapa esta mal ,esta a 100 metros para abajo y por la avenida hipolito yrigoyen.
ay donde apunta la A con el circulito rojo hay una gomeria o taller de algo de autos,al frente una estación de servicio,
bueno esta justo a una cuadra de alli,casi llegando a la esquina


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Abr 20, 2013)

gracias fogonazo


----------



## maxee (May 23, 2013)

buenas.. hago una consulta para aquellos que estén mas o menos al día con el precio de los componentes ya que voy a realizar una compra a Buenos Aires Argentina (soy de Santa Fe) y quiero cerciorarme de hacer un buen negocio ya que voy a gastar unos cuantos pesos y es mi primera compra de estas magnitudes. adjunto una imagen con el precio de algunos componentes que comprare


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

buenos precios ¡¡
un zener de 150 volt 1 wat lo pague 3,50
otro zener de 47 volt si lo pague 0.65 
 (párese la lista de nakama por los precios,,luego hay un descuento del 10 % por pago contado, ya sea con tarjeta un solo pago y dinero en efectivo en el negocio ese)
PD: 
huiaaa firmat,donde la hamaca ¡¡¡


----------



## maxee (May 23, 2013)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJ sii donde la hamaca jajaja nos hicimos conocidos por una hamaca podes creer. 
Si es de Radio Nakama esa lista bueno le doy para adelante entonces. Lo que me sorprende es cuanta buena propaganda le haces a ese negocio.  voy a creer que es porque son buenos proveedores  ya que los conces y compraste ahi, que tal son los transistores de potencia (2SC3281) ? ya he comprado (en otro lado) transistores de potencia truchos que no solo no pude realizar un trabajo si no que quede mal con un cliente y personalmente fue un chasco y perdida de tiempo y dinero.  no quiero pasar de nuevo por lo mismo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

mira , pasa esto, los otros negocios tienen precios caros,y como no me gusta que me roben no les compro nada,
todo lo mio lo compro en nakama o a un importador ,
si les siguen comprando caro,le están avalando esos precios y van a seguir aumentando,
sino hace esto busca precios en otros lados y cuando ves la diferencia uno piensa,che estos me están robando con esos precios,,,, mas cuando uno compra el componente caro y es trucho,mas bronca te da,





maxee dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ sii donde la hamaca jajaja nos hicimos conocidos por una hamaca podes creer.
> Si es de Radio Nakama esa lista bueno le doy para adelante entonces. Lo que me sorprende es cuanta buena propaganda le haces a ese negocio.  voy a creer que es porque son buenos proveedores  ya que los conces y compraste ahi, que tal son los transistores de potencia (2SC3281) ? ya he comprado (en otro lado) transistores de potencia truchos que no solo no pude realizar un trabajo si no que quede mal con un cliente y personalmente fue un chasco y perdida de tiempo y dinero.  no quiero pasar de nuevo por lo mismo


sabes que no e tenido problemas ,bueno una solo una ves, vinieron los ir truchos que directamente no funcionaban ,estaban a 40 pesos,luego del reclamo trajeron mas a 10 pesos y esos eran de los buenos,luego ya aumento de nuevo y ahora estan como 20 pesos ,
en transistores ningún problema ,haa otra ves un sintonizador,pero me lo cambiaron sin problemas ,


----------



## maxee (May 23, 2013)

si, comparto totalmente el pensamiento. Ahora entiendo porque la afinidad que tienes con nakama Pero la duda por ahi, como decian mas arriba,  (no recuerdo el nombre del local y estoy del celular para fijarme) vende los componentes caros, pero estaban seguros que el transistor de potencia no iba a tener ningun probleme. Es en el unico casa donde regalaria unos pesos para asegurar la calidad del producto. PERO, si en nakama puedo conseguir el mismo compronente por un precio que corresponde, estare feliz. Por el momento encargue solo algunos transistores para probarlos y ver que tal, si funcionan bien comprare los restantes (unos 40 T)

edit: justo editaste cuando yo escribi. Corrijo, son 80 los transistores que necesito, que a 15 pesos cada son 1200 pesos. Ya me estoy arriesgando bastante haciendo esta invercion y si llegan a ser falsos tengo mucho por perdes ademas del dinero. Por lo que no quiero correr riesgos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

ese es el problema, mas caro no asegura la calidad del producto,lo que al robo también le suman la estafa ¡¡¡
**********
si compra algunos y probalos ,otra cosa que note ,,, un ic de audio de esos pal7000 original ,sale mas económico que el reemplazo tda ,,,


----------



## maxee (May 23, 2013)

ok gracias comprare algunos y probare. Gracias!


----------



## juliangp (May 23, 2013)

Haaçce tiempo comente que encargué los componentes a microelectronica, y la verdad me fue de 10, me vinieron todos los componentes y pude hacer andar un amplificador que tenia hacer rato, ahora solo me falta probar los transistores de potencia, pero el pedido vino de 10 a un precio muy justificado y razonable, saludos


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 25, 2013)

por lo expuesto en este tema, parece que no me va a quedar otra que comprar de esa forma ya que acá en Córdoba-Capital no existe un lugar serio donde comprar componentes, amen de caros todos re-truchos ,alguien en el tema me podrá decir a que precio se consiguen los mjl 21194/93 por esos pagos y si hay de fiar que sean originales, porque ya me canse de probar con thosiba truches 2sc5200 y complementario en esta ciudad


----------

